# feed container solutions?



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

How do y'all feed your goats? If I offer free choice minerals and baking soda and alfalfa pellets, that's 3 buckets then I have buckets for grain and water. My goats have a buffet! 

Is this normal? How does everyone else feed?

Thanks


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 6, 2012)

This is how I do it. It is like a buffet also. As they grow older, I'll raise the bowls and hang the hay feeder higher also. The water bucket is in the lower left corner.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 6, 2012)

I have trough for my bucks and my Kiko does. It's made of 2x4's and pvc pipe. I also have an awesome hay feeder for them too. Made of 2x4's and cattle panels. My water system is 50 gal water barrels with a self filling "sink". This way the only need me to give them their feed in to morning. The hay and water is taken care of. The hay feeders hold a bale of hay. My Nigerians get their feed, hay and water in buckets. One for each of course.

My Kiko does (there's three of them) get 1/2 pound of feed each only once in the morning. That's all the get. The get all the hay and water they want. My bucks get 1 pound each (there's also three of them, two Nigerians and a Kiko buck). The Nigerian does and La Mancha doe get a pound each too. All of them have browse and pasture. I feed alfalfa and sometimes orchard grass. I feed Bartlett feed.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)

Suburbanfarmer said:
			
		

> How do y'all feed your goats? If I offer free choice minerals and baking soda and alfalfa pellets, that's 3 buckets then I have buckets for grain and water. My goats have a buffet!
> 
> Is this normal? How does everyone else feed?
> 
> Thanks


That about does it  

I'd nix the free choice baking soda though.  When you leave out baking soda the goats will tend to take in less minerals which is what they really need.  Save the baking soda for when you need it.









Catahoula - Is your shelter a hoop house?


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Catahoula - Is your shelter a hoop house?


Yes. It is 10x10 but now I need a bigger house for more goats!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

OHHHHH!!!!!! AHHHHHH!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love one of those!!!!!


----------



## SusanRVT (Jun 16, 2012)

I like that shelter.  We just have a couple of dog houses right now.  Just got our goats recently, but we need a shelter before the rains start in fall/winter.  I'm going to have to look into the hoop house style.  It doesn't look to horribly hard to build, or am I wrong?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 16, 2012)

I have mineral feeders that hang in the corner made out of PVC pipe, it is a large one that I fill when it runs low. I don't offer free choice baking soda. We have long grain troughs made out of wood hanging on the wall. A large wooden hay manger outside with a lid that holds about 10 bales of hay. You just have to open the lid and fluff it a little and make sure they can get to it, as they eat it, they can't pull more in. Fill once a week, fluff once a day. Of course water tubs. 
Catahoula, I really like your grain feeders!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 16, 2012)

SusanRVT said:
			
		

> I like that shelter.  We just have a couple of dog houses right now.  Just got our goats recently, but we need a shelter before the rains start in fall/winter.  I'm going to have to look into the hoop house style.  It doesn't look to horribly hard to build, or am I wrong?


It would not been bad if I had used tarp...like many people did. But I wanted something more permanent so it was a little harder. If I have to do it again, I would do this one....
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17514

I like my dome shelter but if you are taller than 5'4"....You may what something else.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 16, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'll that that one then.


----------



## SusanRVT (Jun 16, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> SusanRVT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would want something more permanent than tarps also.  I'm 5'8", so I might have to do some more thinking...


----------

